# asus m5a990x-evo r2.0 spannungslimit und Gtx 560 IHS entfernen



## PCGH_Willi (27. Juli 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich hab gleich zwei Fragen, die ich mal zusammen pack, dass ich net 2 neue threads aufmachen muss  

1. Hat jemand ne ahnung wie man bei asus Mainboards das Spannungslimit von 1.6 volt anheben oder ganz entfernen kann (ohne hardmod)? board is ein m5a990x-evo r2.0 mit (immo) nem x2 240 @3.8 ghz (spannungslimitiert...)

2. Ich hab ne Gtx 560 ti mit ziemlich hohen Temps hier und bekomm in ner Woche eine mit starken Hitzeproblemen (nach ca 40 sek 99 grad mit Accelero twin turbo 2) Ich hab bei meiner, die ich jetz schon da hab versucht die ihs mit ner dünnen klinge zu entfernen, habs aber net hinbekommen   
jetz hab ich das video hier gesehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLJHGZ6HV1s da wird die gpu ja auf ca 110 grad erhitzt. kann man das evtl auch im backofen machen oder soll ich es mit einem kühler probieren und den einfach erhitzen ? 
evtl auch wie hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JQZsXwRhjw

ich hatte schon mal ne 560 se mit dem selben problem, da ist aber die ihs schon fast abgefallen  und temps sind um ca 50 grad besser geworden...

MfG: Willi


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2014)

1. Hast du verschiedene BIOS Versionen probiert? Da es Digitale Wandler sind wäre ein Hardmod nicht so einfach. Gerade weil die Datenblätter normalerweise unter NDA sind.

2. IHS sind in der Regel mit Indium oder einer Indiumlegierung verlötet. Der Schmelzpunkt liegt deshalb irgendwo zwischen 100-160 °C. Du musst die GPU so heiß machen bis du den IHS abnehmen kannst. Geht normalerweise mit einem Heißluftföhn oder einem Bügeleisen ganz gut, wobei ich den Heißluftföhn verwenden würde. Am besten um die GPU die Karte mit Aluminiumklebeband abkleben und so die umliegenden Teile vor direkter Hitze schützen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Juli 2014)

ich hab des release, irgendeins dazwischen und grad hab ich des neuste drauf... nen hardmod will ich eh net machen, da ich ungern löte 

bei den fermi karten sind die nicht verlötet, deswegen haben die auch oft hitzeprobleme... mir gehts hauptsächlich darum, das epoxid harz, mit dem die verklebt sind irgendwie "lose" zu  bekommen, damit ich die ihs einfach abnehmen kann (wie bei meiner se)


----------



## PCGH_Willi (31. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetz sind die temps bei meiner karte genauso Sche***e  ich hab net mal was gemacht -.- 

ich versuch die ihs mal morgen mit ner rasierklinge abzumachen...


----------

